# Arsenic in RICE products



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Arsenic found in rice... dog foods containing rice may be at risk as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EMUsG9UXW08#!
(http://abcnews.go.com/Health/arseni...rrisome-levels/story?id=17267872#.UbjZJz65LqQ)

bonus video :-*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4teNGH-coNc


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> Arsenic found in rice... dog foods containing rice may be at risk as well.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EMUsG9UXW08#!
> (http://abcnews.go.com/Health/arseni...rrisome-levels/story?id=17267872#.UbjZJz65LqQ)
> ...


 Datacan..loved the bonus video, but find it quite sad to see the grey faces,I know it's all part of maturity and all that, but sad all the same.. :'( :'( :'(


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Not at all, they become wiser as they age, don't they? Of course, only V owners see them that way... it's a special club 

I would not change Sam for a younger version of him, even if he got some white hairs later on... probably caused by stress.. from me ;D

Hey, we have an Weimer across the street, intact, rather antisocial toward our boy but sweet as sugar if I meet him without dogs around... no loss of color, either. Just walks with a cane  sooooo old.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> Not at all, they become wiser as they age, don't they? Of course, only V owners see them that way... it's a special club
> 
> I would not change Sam for a younger version of him, even if he got some white hairs later on... probably caused by stress.. from me ;D
> 
> Hey, we have an Weimer across the street, intact, rather antisocial toward our boy but sweet as sugar if I meet him without dogs around... no loss of color, either. Just walks with a cane  sooooo old.


 I had a Weimaraner up until 2 years ago and he only went grey under his chin,he was very antisocial,complete opposite of Darcy.....this is a picture of him..my best buddy :'(


----------

